# what to look for in a grappling instructor



## lonecoyote (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm real excited about tomorrow night, going to my first grappling  class at a place across town. Not sure exactly what the guys lineage or system is, but its no-gi and the guy has hosted some MMA seminars (Frank Shamrock, others). I'm hoping it'll be a good experience. I've been looking for a place to train for a while. I've had good and bad experiences with TMA stand up but to be honest, I'm not sure what to expect or look for in a grappling instructor. My previous system had basic grappling mixed in (Guard, mount, side mount, gi choke, keyhole armlock, couple of other things) but it was just added on-not an integral part of the system. So what am I looking for? How do I know if this is a good place? What should I expect, besides me tapping a lot? I really got a good first impression of the instructor, and liked him. He said to wear a Tshirt and shorts and be ready to sweat hard and have some fun. I think this is a good sign. Is it?


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 10, 2005)

It's hard to tell in the begining. All I can say is make the best of it either way. From what you said, it sounds like he should be a good practicioner if nothing else.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 10, 2005)

First impressions are so important.  You will get a feel for the class and know if it is for you within the first couple of classes.  Different instructors instruct in different ways.  A good instructor can see that people learn differently and adjust his way of thinking.  Some people learn visually and some people learn by verbal recognition and some need both.  Depending on what you need and what your instructor has to offer will define your success at the school.  You sound pretty pumped.  Good Luck.  I hope you have a great time.  I have been grappling for almost two years now and still enjoy it immensely.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Shane23ss, I will make the most of it either way. Are there any basics that he will probably be teaching?


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Nalia, You're right,I am pumped! I seem to learn best by feeling, if that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## MJS (Jan 10, 2005)

Good points Nalia!!  

As for what to look for/expect, etc.  Definatley talk to the inst. as well as the students.  You have a right to ask questions such as:

1- Questions about the Instructors background.

2- His rank

3- Who his inst. is

4- Is he part of an org.

5- How classes are structured.

If you get the "run-around" or any hesitation on these quesitons, a red flag should be raised.  If you want to get the most out of the class, and don't want to give your money to a fraud, then these are questions that you have a right to ask and get an answer to.

Grappling is definately awesome.  Make sure that you're getting a very good understanding of the basics.  Any questions..make sure you ask.  You can know all the subs. in the world, but without having and being able to maintain good position, all of those other things go down the drain.

Good luck.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.  Please let us know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 10, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Thanks Shane23ss, I will make the most of it either way. Are there any basics that he will probably be teaching?


Well, if he is a MMA instructor, he will probably start with some basics you already know, but pay close attention to what he teaches because you have probably been training with a Gi, and you said he told you to show up in just a t-shirt. This means he will have a different approach to the same technique you learned with the Gi. A lot of schools train with the Gi, but the technique changes some what without it.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello all, didn't want to leave you hanging. It is a nice place with friendly people who roll with control and technique. Class is kind of small, just 5 or 6 people, which is actually nice. It takes place at a TMA place where the instructor does this night class seperately. Nice mats. just young enthusiastic guys. We drilled and rolled for an hour and a half, then watched a little king of the cage. One of the guys is going to compete when it comes to Albuquerque. The drills were similar to wrestling drills, maybe not as hard, which is okay because I"m 36 and  school wrestling intensity would kill me. The guys seem to know about position as well as subs. Everyone has a good clinch and takedowns, etc. I may have found a home. They kind of wanted to know if I was a spaz or not, I think, and told me a story about a guy who hurt a fellow student intentionally doing drills. I told them that I thought that was disgusting and that the guy was an ***. They seemed to be okay with me after that. Thanks to everyone who replied. I really appreciate it. Special thanks to MJS, who has always been supportive during this search for a place to train.


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2005)

You're quite welcome! :asian:   I'm glad that I could offer some advice! :ultracool 

It sounds like you're happy there, which is always an important thing.  

Congrats on finding a new place to train!! artyon: 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad to hear things went well.  Sounds like you have found yourself a good place to train.  Congrats!


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, looks like it is working out. That's good. It's sometimes hard to do in this day and age.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Alberto Crane has relocated to Albuquerque from Santa Fe. There are other good grappling groups here too. I wish I had the time to try them all!


----------

